# Need Advice on What Not to Miss



## KCI (Jul 4, 2012)

Arrive Victoria, BC on July 14...leave July 19. What not to miss during that time.  I have booked a 60 min horsedrawn trolley ride for July 16.  What else to do and see?  On July 19 we travel to Vancouver and will leave there on July 26.  Plan to take a boat ride...has anyone taken a lunch cruise to Indian Arm?  Is it worth the $$? Any recommendations for tour companies to use as we will not have a car?  Any recommendations greatly appreciated for both stays.


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 4, 2012)

I have not been to Vancouver but LOVE Victoria. Butchart Gardens are amazing, can get there by public transportation. I am a fan of the Big Bus hop on/hop off tours. There is a beautiful walk along the harbor, have tea at the Empress Hotel, the water taxis in the harbor are convenient and inexpenisve (and fun!) I understand that whale watching tours are great.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 4, 2012)

I went up there many years back and went crab fishing ...that was awesome. Didnt cost that much and came home with a lot of crab.


----------



## Janette (Jul 11, 2012)

Victoria has wonderful walking maps. We did two of the three suggested walking tours. In Vancouver, we bought two days on the pink bus and a trip to Whistler with the same company. By doing this, we didn't have to use the two day pass on consecutive days. We would get on the bus, jump off and then walk around an area. We will be on the opposite end of Canada in Nova Scotia and PEI. I hope your trip is as wonderful as ours. The hotels were great.


----------

